# Audio Controlled Fogger



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok here's what I want to do and looking for some advice. I basically want to have an audio track control when and how long a fogger fires a burst of fog. What I'm looking at achieving is having fog synchronized on the exhale sound of a creature breathing soundtrack. The finished circuit could be useful for many other things like maybe syncing the boom of a cannon to a smoke blast in a pirate setting.

I'm sure there's a circuit that can be wired up for this. But looking for something quick and simple to throw together. Was thinking of using just a simple one channel color organ to do the trick.

Any tips on how to go about pulling this off would be quite appreciated.

Thanks,
-TM


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

A color organ that's hacked to trigger a relay would do the trick. Otaku is working up a how to for something similar right now - I don't think it's exactly what you're looking for, but it's close.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Check out this thread - http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/82856-30-pirate-cannon-complete.html
I'm using it to trigger the fog for my cannon.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

For a whim put together, try one of.the many prop.controllers.with built in audio and then just program a relay output in sync with the audio track you put on it. Take out the sensors and most of them will loop continuously.


----------

